# Vrsac, small town in Serbia by Rascian



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice multicultural town in south Banat region










Population: 35.000










the center





































Entrance of the town hall










Symbol of the town: The Vrsac tower on the Vrsacki breg hill


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Small palace- Seat of the Banat eparchy of the Serbian orthodox church




























The yard of the Serbian orthodox cathedral










in the back , the Romanian orthodox church



















The doors of Vrsac










The German cathedral of St Gerhard 




















.. to be continued...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

impressive collection of photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Vrsac town


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

some more:



















Vrsac fortress with only its tower left



















Serbian orthodox cathedral


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice photos!!


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Great photos!!!!


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

impressive building designs and the city is well maintained.


----------



## AR.BN (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice city. It even has a romanian church and i didnt even knew about Vrsac.


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes it's a nice town, not exactly a city. Vrsac's population is only 35.000

View of the town from Vrsacku breg ( hill) were the fortress is located




























German church from the backside










street


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

View from my hotel room










The cross on the town square


----------



## Rascian (Jul 27, 2006)

and some more doors from Vrsac's houses


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Great pics - as always . :cheers:


----------



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Interesting set of pics and BTW good basketball team.


----------



## seszele (Oct 1, 2009)

It is truly amazing town and nice pics too.

May anybody tell me why there are so common writings in latin? Is it special for Banat region in Serbia?


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

seszele said:


> It is truly amazing town and nice pics too.
> 
> May anybody tell me why there are so common writings in latin? Is it special for Banat region in Serbia?


In entire Serbia we use both, Serbian Cyrillic and Serbian Latin script


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

Очень милый городок!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I also visited Vrsac this autumn, very nice town, friendly people, many spoke Romanian.
If it's OK with you, and you don't want the topic exclusive, I could also post some photos here.

Best wishes from Romanian Banat!


----------

